# Georgia v Notre Dame



## MCBUCK (Sep 8, 2017)

Not sure who wins this game. I like our (Dawgs) chances.
Can't say much about it except this...

"God, talks like we do."
LG


----------



## joepuppy (Sep 8, 2017)

Greg McElroy says UGA should win by 20. I think the puppies will win, but it will be closer than that.


----------



## nickel back (Sep 8, 2017)

GO!! DAWGS!!


----------



## elfiii (Sep 8, 2017)

joepuppy said:


> Greg McElroy says UGA should win by 20. I think the puppies will win, but it will be closer than that.



You're generous. If the game were played in Athens I would pick us but it's in South Bend. I think the Irish will beat us.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 8, 2017)

elfiii said:


> You're generous. If the game were played in Athens I would pick us but it's in South Bend. I think the Irish will beat us.



one game in for both of these teams and no one has a clue if either is a 8-9, or 9-10 win team at best. i want to pick the dogs and i might, but i tend to agree on your point. either way, i see a 3-7 point win only for the victor. go dogs winning it all.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 8, 2017)

Dawgs by 10 points!


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 8, 2017)

I went with Vegas and took the Golden Domers but it would not hurt my feelings to be wrong.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 8, 2017)

rhbama3 said:


> I went with Vegas and took the Golden Domers but it would not hurt my feelings to be wrong.



Wouldn't hurt mine either if you are wrong!


----------



## formula1 (Sep 8, 2017)

*re:*

UGA by 10.  I could never pick against the Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Sep 8, 2017)

formula1 said:


> UGA by 10.  I could never pick against the Dawgs!



I hate to do it but I'm a realist.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 8, 2017)

elfiii said:


> I hate to do it but I'm a realist.



Here's something real.. Notre Dame lost to Navy last year..


----------



## nickel back (Sep 8, 2017)

If Chaney tries to run it down their throat every play cause of Fromm's first start, we will be beat and bad. They will not expect a passing game from UGA so thats what I would do. Nothing real long, just 20 yards are less, quick slant routs. Stop ND from stacking the box.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 8, 2017)

nickel back said:


> If Chaney tries to run it down their throat every play cause of Fromm's first start, we will be beat and bad. They will not expect a passing game from UGA so thats what I would do. Nothing real long, just 20 yards are less, quick slant routs. Stop ND from stacking the box.



good point.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 8, 2017)

Rudy, Rudy . . .


----------



## Gold Ranger (Sep 8, 2017)

All of a sudden, you Dawgs are worried about Notre Dame?  How's this?  Y'all have dogged them out for years as a joke, until you have to play them.  Now they are a legit concern?


----------



## elfiii (Sep 8, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> Here's something real.. Notre Dame lost to Navy last year..



That was last year. This is this year.



nickel back said:


> If Chaney tries to run it down their throat every play cause of Fromm's first start, we will be beat and bad. They will not expect a passing game from UGA so thats what I would do. Nothing real long, just 20 yards are less, quick slant routs. Stop ND from stacking the box.



Yep. Maybe a Wild Dawg every now and then too. We need to keep their D off balance. If they get in the groove say goodnight Gracie.


----------



## antharper (Sep 8, 2017)

Gold Ranger said:


> All of a sudden, you Dawgs are worried about Notre Dame?  How's this?  Y'all have dogged them out for years as a joke, until you have to play them.  Now they are a legit concern?



Who's worried , anyways u may want to worry about your team !


----------



## Gold Ranger (Sep 8, 2017)

antharper said:


> Who's worried , anyways u may want to worry about your team !



They are.



MCBUCK said:


> Not sure who wins this game. I like our (Dawgs) chances.
> Can't say much about it except this...
> 
> "God, talks like we do."
> LG





elfiii said:


> You're generous. If the game were played in Athens I would pick us but it's in South Bend. I think the Irish will beat us.





nickel back said:


> If Chaney tries to run it down their throat every play cause of Fromm's first start, we will be beat and bad. They will not expect a passing game from UGA so thats what I would do. Nothing real long, just 20 yards are less, quick slant routs. Stop ND from stacking the box.



Nothing to worry about with my team.  My expectations have changed.  We'll still win 9 games and beat the Go Gata and I'll be happy.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Sep 8, 2017)

Sounds like the popular game has a shortage of high demand tickets.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 8, 2017)

Gold Ranger said:


> All of a sudden, you Dawgs are worried about Notre Dame?  How's this?  Y'all have dogged them out for years as a joke, until you have to play them.  Now they are a legit concern?



Aint you a short timer?


----------



## Gold Ranger (Sep 8, 2017)

KyDawg said:


> Aint you a short timer?



Yup.  Got get it in while the getting is good.


----------



## mikesjk8 (Sep 8, 2017)

Dawgs by 28. Easy win!


----------



## nickel back (Sep 8, 2017)

mikesjk8 said:


> Dawgs by 28. Easy win!



U sound like 6 with his blood bath perdition's....


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 8, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> Here's something real.. Notre Dame lost to Navy last year..



And Uga to Vandy.....


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 8, 2017)

Go Noles!!


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Sep 8, 2017)

Neutral field = UGA victory

Athens = UGA victory

South Bend = toss up, would be shocked to see a blow out by either team

GO DAWGS!!!!


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 8, 2017)

elfiii said:


> That was last year. This is this year.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep. Maybe a Wild Dawg every now and then too. We need to keep their D off balance. If they get in the groove say goodnight Gracie.



Yessir, if we're talking about last year, UGA lost to Vandy and GT, and if not for McKenzie UGA would have lost to Mizzou and Kentucky also.  This is a new year, a clean slate.


----------



## GAGE (Sep 9, 2017)

Dawgs +13 with the win!


----------



## dfhooked (Sep 9, 2017)

Vince Dooley threw out the first pitch at cubs game tonight. More red in the stadium than when the cardinals are in town. Go Dawgs. Sounds like they are expecting about 30k dawg fans in south bend tomorrow. Wish I was there. Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## Throwback (Sep 9, 2017)

Dawgs be ok if they throw the bomb early!


----------



## lampern (Sep 9, 2017)

Dawgs should win but I expect a close game.

Bout time these two programs played each other


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 9, 2017)

Would love to see the Dawgs come out with the W! But,,,, seeing is believing. Fromm is going to have to be almost perfect. If he turns the ball over we lose. I'm more concerned with containing their QB and covering their mammoth WR's though. There will be around 20k or more Dawg fans at the game though so that'll help the good guys maybe. Go Dawgs just win!!!!!!


----------



## HunterJoe24 (Sep 9, 2017)

People are underrating Fromm. Even though he is a freshman he  has the poise of a junior or senior. I say dawgs by 10


----------



## toolmkr20 (Sep 9, 2017)

I'm not saying we're going to win but I really don't understand what all the ruckus is all about with Notre Dame. They whooped up on a team that not only had less talent but also lost 15 seniors last season. Isn't that what an FBS team should do? What have they accomplished since going 4-8 last year that makes everyone so worried about them?


----------



## GA native (Sep 9, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> Here's something real.. Notre Dame lost to Navy last year..



And Texas.

Dawgs by ten.

Notre Dame's D has been prepping against Eason. They have two hours of tape with Jake Fromm in action to study. Notre Dame will stack the line to stop the run, and Fromm will pick em apart.

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 9, 2017)

UGA gets Solomon Kindley back this week.   He replaces a very undersized Simms, and coaches have said Kindley is an absolute monster at guard, especially at run blocking.  Fromm seems to work his best at a fast tempo.  If UGA gets a few 1st downs to start the game, look for Chaney to speed up the snap.  I know that the Hunchbacks offensive line is big, but UGA has a dominant d-line that should win that battle.  They have to get pressure on ND, because UGA smaller DB's can't cover their big receivers for a long time.  I think UGA wins 24-17.


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Sep 9, 2017)

HunterJoe24 said:


> People are underrating Fromm. Even though he is a freshman he  has the poise of a junior or senior. I say dawgs by 10



fromm is a winner


----------



## HunterJoe24 (Sep 9, 2017)

Fromm has the advantage over Eason that no one is talking about. Fromm played Georgia football in high school which probably the 3rd best state in the nation for football and Eason played in Washington. Fromm already has a bunch of experience against good competition. Alot better than Eason ever had which is why I always have liked Fromm more.


----------



## DAWG1419 (Sep 9, 2017)

Dawgs 27-17


----------



## HunterJoe24 (Sep 9, 2017)

DAWG1419 said:


> Dawgs 27-17



^^^^^ That's what I was thinking too. Either that or 34-24 Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 9, 2017)

30 minutes till game time boy's! !!!!!!!!!!!!!

Go Dawgs!


----------



## GoldDot40 (Sep 9, 2017)

If Fromm steps up and gets a big W with impressive stats...Eason loses his starting status. You heard it here 1st.


----------



## PaDawg (Sep 9, 2017)

Hunkered down here on the Ga Coast, time for the Dawgs to hunker down in South Bend!


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 9, 2017)

It's game time, boys! 

GO GEORGIA BULLDOGS!


----------



## MCBUCK (Sep 9, 2017)

Overheard from an Irish fan after the Dawgwalk;

"So that's their religion."


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 9, 2017)

PaDawg said:


> Hunkered down here on the Ga Coast, time for the Dawgs to hunker down in South Bend!



Same here, bud. Hope we'll be okay!


----------



## tcward (Sep 9, 2017)

SpotandStalk said:


> Go Noles!!



That was last week. You are right they did "Go"...down the tubes....


----------



## PaDawg (Sep 9, 2017)

Good lord, who is the home team!  It's sea of red.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 9, 2017)

Go Dawgs! 

Let's go DAWGS one more time!!!!!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 9, 2017)

PaDawg said:


> Good lord, who is the home team!  It's sea of red.



I read yesterday that one of their local sports writers said Georgia brought the most fans he's ever seen. Dawgs travel very well!


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 9, 2017)

Silver Britches said:


> I read yesterday that one of their local sports writers said Georgia brought the most fans he's ever seen. Dawgs travel very well!



  Come on Dawgs.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 9, 2017)

Here we go!

GATA, Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 9, 2017)

Looks like more Dawg fans than domers to me..


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 9, 2017)

Let's GATA!!!!!!


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 9, 2017)

DB's are not starting well.


----------



## PaDawg (Sep 9, 2017)

D-Line needs to get some pressure.


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 9, 2017)

Almost!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 9, 2017)

Glad to see Kirby fired up over the penalty!


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 9, 2017)

They are going to call UGA for everything.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 9, 2017)

lbzdually said:


> They are going to call UGA for everything.



Yep every chance they have


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 9, 2017)

Georgia def looks like the faster team so far.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 9, 2017)

Now we need a 3 and out.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 9, 2017)

Need to get in there and put some hits on the ND QB.


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 9, 2017)

These refs are ridiculous.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 9, 2017)

We need to stop getting stupid calls on us


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 9, 2017)

Just like that they miss an obvious hold on ND.  No matter the defense stopped them.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 9, 2017)

Great stop!


----------



## PaDawg (Sep 9, 2017)

I'm fairly certain ND is doing some serious holding.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 9, 2017)

ND got away with a hold!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 9, 2017)

Alright now we need to score on this drive


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 9, 2017)

There we go Chubb.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 9, 2017)

About time!!!!!


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 9, 2017)

He tackled Michel while the ball was in the air.


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 9, 2017)

Should have been 1st and goal.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 9, 2017)

lbzdually said:


> Should have been 1st and goal.



Yep.


----------



## PaDawg (Sep 9, 2017)

I think the four of us are the only ones that didn't get tickets.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 9, 2017)

Dawgs 3 

ND 3


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 9, 2017)

Great stop!!!!!!!


----------



## PaDawg (Sep 9, 2017)

That's two short kick-offs.  I hope we're not backsliding.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 9, 2017)

Excellent kick coverage!

GO DAWGS!


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 9, 2017)

Hunker down dawgs.   Woooo


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 9, 2017)

Now the Dawgs should get good field position.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 9, 2017)

Woof Woof Woof D looking good


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 9, 2017)

The Dawgs D-line is winning right now.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 9, 2017)

Alright Offense let's go


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 9, 2017)

That call reminds me of Vandy last year.


----------



## MCBUCK (Sep 9, 2017)

I hate that stupid wild whatever !!!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 9, 2017)

That stunk up the show


----------



## bullgator (Sep 9, 2017)

We can't get the good games because all the local affiliates are covering Irma. 
I'll be on here looking for updates on ga-no, ok-OSU and auburn -Clemson


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 9, 2017)

Why not give it to Chubb and let him work.


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 9, 2017)

Notre Dame is not used to this kind of speed. Good sack by Smith.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 9, 2017)

Dang the D are fired up!


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 9, 2017)

UGA seems to abundantly more talented than ND.


----------



## PaDawg (Sep 9, 2017)

I hope the D can keep this intensity.


----------



## fishnguy (Sep 9, 2017)

D is looking good!


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 9, 2017)

Godwin is not playing smart.


----------



## PaDawg (Sep 9, 2017)

Don't run backwards!!!!


----------



## PaDawg (Sep 9, 2017)

Chaney's killing me.


----------



## GoldDot40 (Sep 9, 2017)

Thought I was watching Mollie B Polka Party on that punt return.


----------



## fishnguy (Sep 9, 2017)

Chaney calling goofy!


----------



## PaDawg (Sep 9, 2017)

bullgator said:


> We can't get the good games because all the local affiliates are covering Irma.
> I'll be on here looking for updates on ga-no, ok-OSU and auburn -Clemson



At least the Jacksonville stations know not even IRMA trumps football.


----------



## MCBUCK (Sep 9, 2017)

Chaney shouldn't have been into the bourbon at 2:30pm. But Mel Tucker has his defense dialed up. I haven't send this in a while.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 9, 2017)

Our backs run better when in motion. Run some toss sweeps and reverses with Hardman! Weak play calling so far! Turn them boys lose!


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 9, 2017)

Shovel passes


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 9, 2017)

You need 7 why go for 30??


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 9, 2017)

MCBUCK said:


> Chaney shouldn't have been into the buffet at 2:30pm. But Mel Tucker has his defense dialed up. I haven't send this in a while.



Fixed it for you.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 9, 2017)

D sure is fired up!!!!


----------



## fishnguy (Sep 9, 2017)

ND defense looks good because our play calling is suspect.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 9, 2017)

There was no finger in the eye......


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 9, 2017)

This defense is nasty and will only get better with all the young guys.  Hardman just about broke it.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 9, 2017)

Now the O needs to shine!


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 9, 2017)

Offense hands it to them.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 9, 2017)

Oh no


----------



## PaDawg (Sep 9, 2017)

Ugh


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 9, 2017)

Come on D


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 9, 2017)

Hunker down boys


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 9, 2017)

Come on Dawgs hold them to a FG.


----------



## PaDawg (Sep 9, 2017)

ND got away with another hold.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 9, 2017)

Notre Dame is being allowed to hold on every play.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 9, 2017)

KyDawg said:


> Notre Dame is being allowed to hold on every play.



They pay better than UGA


----------



## MCBUCK (Sep 9, 2017)

KyDawg said:


> Notre Dame is being allowed to hold on every play.



Ya. Lots of that.  It the game goes on


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 9, 2017)

The offense has got to wake up, or ND could pull away at home.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 9, 2017)

Fumble cost us


----------



## MCBUCK (Sep 9, 2017)

We have the offense, the players and the plays. We just have an idiot calling idiotic plays.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 9, 2017)

ND 10

Dawgs 3

Toss sweeps!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 9, 2017)

Yep ol Chinny ain't doing so hot


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 9, 2017)

John Cooper said:


> Fumble cost us



For sure.  Now the offense needs to make it up.


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 9, 2017)

Hardman can fly.


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 9, 2017)

A screen behind the line, are you kidding me?


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 9, 2017)

Come on Chinny let them play


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 9, 2017)

Michel with an excellent run and Payne brings it.


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 9, 2017)

Keep pounding them!!


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 9, 2017)

Big Soloman Kindley pancaked some ND player.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 9, 2017)

Pound and short passes.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 9, 2017)

We don't need to get cute down there. Keep running the ball!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 9, 2017)

Toss sweep


----------



## MCBUCK (Sep 9, 2017)

2nd and 11 on ND 25(?)


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 9, 2017)

Fromm scares me with those handoffs!


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 9, 2017)

Need at least 3 here.  wims drops one.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 9, 2017)

Where is the flag


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 9, 2017)

What a catch by Godwin!!


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 9, 2017)

That's a TD!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 9, 2017)

That is a touchdown


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 9, 2017)

John Cooper said:


> Where is the flag



Yes should have been holding and first and goal at the least.


----------



## swamp (Sep 9, 2017)

Thats a Touchdown!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 9, 2017)

That's a TD!


----------



## Throwback (Sep 9, 2017)

Touchdown troup county !!


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 9, 2017)

Yeah baby!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 9, 2017)

Yeah baby!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 9, 2017)

Dang Lbz.... too funny on our post.....


----------



## GoldDot40 (Sep 9, 2017)

Definitely will be on the highlight reels. Heck of an effort.


----------



## PaDawg (Sep 9, 2017)

Penn Wagers must have taught these guys how to officiate.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 9, 2017)

Dawgs 10

ND 10

GO DAWGS!


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 9, 2017)

He was down.


----------



## MCBUCK (Sep 9, 2017)

Throwback said:


> Touchdown Callaway !!




Fixed


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 9, 2017)

Lol. Good try but nope he was down.


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 9, 2017)

Both forearms and his left leg were down and the refs missed it all.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 9, 2017)

He was down! Not even sweating that!


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 9, 2017)

John Cooper said:


> Yeah baby!!!!



You had the extra exclamation point on me.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 9, 2017)

lbzdually said:


> Both forearms and his left leg were down and the refs missed it all.



No they were just hoping everyone else did.


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 9, 2017)

UGA's run defense is awesome, pass defense, not so much.


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 9, 2017)

If UGA can hold them and get 7 of their own, then UGA gets the ball to start the 2nd half.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 9, 2017)

Alright offense we need 7


----------



## fishnguy (Sep 9, 2017)

lbzdually said:


> If UGA can hold them and get 7 of their own, then UGA gets the ball to start the 2nd half.



That's my plan. Use up the clock.


----------



## labsnducks (Sep 9, 2017)

Thank goodness ga got Roquan away from ucla


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 9, 2017)

Now we need a long drive for a TD to end the half.


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 9, 2017)

UGA's kick returners are doing quite well.


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 9, 2017)

Need a first down here guys.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 9, 2017)

Umm flag?


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 9, 2017)

Not sure why the ND defender can just grab a receiver trying to catch the ball and it's not called.


----------



## fishnguy (Sep 9, 2017)

Did we get rid of our TE's?


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 9, 2017)

Alright let's get the ball back and score


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 9, 2017)

fishnguy said:


> Did we get rid of our TE's?



No kidding.  Nauta is one of the best in the country and he's not even had one thrown to him.  Same for Blaze, Harris, and Woerner.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 9, 2017)

fishnguy said:


> Did we get rid of our TE's?



Ol chinns don't need no TE.......


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 9, 2017)

I guess we're just trying to run the clock out?


----------



## PaDawg (Sep 9, 2017)

The play calling is losing this game for us.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 9, 2017)

They are all over the run.


----------



## PaDawg (Sep 9, 2017)

That'll kill us too.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 9, 2017)

Yep


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 9, 2017)

Nauta is so much better in the middle of the field.  Late throw and bad route.


----------



## PaDawg (Sep 9, 2017)

When will the refs start calling the holds on ND!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 9, 2017)

Son of a gun...... jerseys were stretching and no flag


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 9, 2017)

I have never seen such flagrant holding as ND is doing. They are putting on a holding clinic.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 9, 2017)

It's every play bo$$


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 9, 2017)

With all the bad playcalling, poor excuses for refs, and lack of DB's, it is pretty good that UGA is only down by 3 so far.


----------



## fishnguy (Sep 9, 2017)

lbzdually said:


> With all the bad playcalling, poor excuses for refs, and lack of DB's, it is pretty good that UGA is only down by 3 so far.



True that. I predict a bunch of chubb, michel, swift, and company in second half.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Sep 9, 2017)

I hope they take the stupid wild dog play out of the playbook and burn it.


----------



## PaDawg (Sep 9, 2017)

lbzdually said:


> With all the bad playcalling, poor excuses for refs, and lack of DB's, it is pretty good that UGA is only down by 3 so far.



We'll see if Kirby knows how to make adjustments at halftime.  It'll show me he's grown as a coach over last year.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 9, 2017)

ND 13 - Dawgs 10 at the half


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 9, 2017)

PaDawg said:


> We'll see if Kirby knows how to make adjustments at halftime.  It'll show me he's grown as a coach over last year.



Can he get Chaney to make adjustments is the question.


----------



## MCBUCK (Sep 9, 2017)

Hire Mike Bobo...

See what I did?


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 9, 2017)

UGA needs to set the tone to start the 2nd half.  It would be nice to see Hardman or Holyfield break a KO return.  A spark on offense and the Dawgs could start rolling.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 9, 2017)

MCBUCK said:


> Hire Mike Bobo...
> 
> See what I did?



I'd have Bobo in a heartbeat! We need Bobo! Been saying this forever.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 9, 2017)

Alright control the ball and score.


----------



## nickel back (Sep 9, 2017)

john cooper said:


> can he get chaney to make adjustments is the question.



this


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 9, 2017)

What, they called one against ND?


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 9, 2017)

Wow they called a penalty on nd.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Sep 9, 2017)

That almost got ugly.


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 9, 2017)

There we go Dawgs.  Hammer them.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 9, 2017)

Sony!!!!


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 9, 2017)

I thought it was offsides when the defensive causes you to move by crossing the line.


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 9, 2017)

One of these times Fromm is going to keep it and get big yards.


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 9, 2017)

Go for it Dawgs.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 9, 2017)

That's gonna hurt us.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 9, 2017)

This offense is killing me.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 9, 2017)

Man, come on Dawgs!! Just win!!


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 9, 2017)

The Dawgs are about put it on ND.  Come on you hairy Dawgs.


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 9, 2017)

If I were ND, I would throw it every down.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 9, 2017)

Come on D lay the wood to them


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 9, 2017)

Stupid announcer wants PI, but fails to say the WR pushed off.


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 9, 2017)

UGA guy juts got tackled and they didn't call it,


----------



## elfiii (Sep 9, 2017)

Dawgs need to score on this next possession.


----------



## freedog74 (Sep 9, 2017)

These refs stink


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 9, 2017)

Where was the flags..... holding,  illegal block.....


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 9, 2017)

clemson 14, barn 6. 4 th


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 9, 2017)

ND just tackled one of our guys, no sign of a flag.


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 9, 2017)

KyDawg said:


> ND just tackled one of our guys, no sign of a flag.



I hope these guys get put on probation without pay after this.


----------



## freedog74 (Sep 9, 2017)

Chaney stinks too


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 9, 2017)

They blitzed 3 guys, there has to be someone open fromm.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 9, 2017)

Chaney stinks pretty bad......


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 9, 2017)

Fromm needs to keep his cool and not let nd get in his head.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 9, 2017)

Fromm looking a little lost right now


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 9, 2017)

D needs to hold him here


----------



## toolmkr20 (Sep 9, 2017)

That missed field goal is gonna come back to haunt us I'm afraid.


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 9, 2017)

Bellamy getting held and still makes a one armed tackle.


----------



## freedog74 (Sep 9, 2017)

Guess these refs want to see ND beat UGA


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 9, 2017)

Why can they not call this game halfway even?


----------



## elfiii (Sep 9, 2017)

ND has the momentum now.


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 9, 2017)

If the game was being called evenly UGA would be leading not ND, but right now the DB's can't cover a turtle.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Sep 9, 2017)

I'm going to bed, got hunting to do in the AM. These ref's are gonna give it to ND anyways.


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 9, 2017)

elfiii said:


> ND has the momentum now.



One big play is all UGA needs, it's only a  6 point game .


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 9, 2017)

That was a win for the D


----------



## freedog74 (Sep 9, 2017)

The offense better start moving the ball to give the defense a break.


----------



## Throwback (Sep 9, 2017)

Dawgs killing me


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 9, 2017)

Dawgs need a Td and eat some clock


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 9, 2017)

All right, Dawgs! Let's get it going!

GO DAWGS!


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 9, 2017)

Fromm is definitely looking like a freshman this week.


----------



## elfiii (Sep 9, 2017)

Why aren't Chubb and Michel getting the ball?


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 9, 2017)

Fromm can't pass!


----------



## elfiii (Sep 9, 2017)

Finally a call goes our way.


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 9, 2017)

First down Dawgs.


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 9, 2017)

This is going to kill what momentum UGA got from the play.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 9, 2017)

Brice Ramsey needs to be warming up.


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 9, 2017)

Just get a 1st down, you don't need 40 yards.


----------



## elfiii (Sep 9, 2017)

That's more like it.


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 9, 2017)

What a run by Swift.  Should be a face mask call too.


----------



## dfhooked (Sep 9, 2017)

Nice run. Go Dawgs.


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 9, 2017)

elfiii said:


> That's more like it.



One big play wooo!


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 9, 2017)

Hey yeah!

Let's Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Sep 9, 2017)

Run it don't throw it!


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 9, 2017)

Where's Woerner, Wims and Nauta?


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 9, 2017)

TD Michel!!!


----------



## elfiii (Sep 9, 2017)

Td!!!!


----------



## fishnguy (Sep 9, 2017)

Heck yeah!


----------



## elfiii (Sep 9, 2017)

Dawgs finally take the lead. Now let's play some smash mouth D.


----------



## fishnguy (Sep 9, 2017)

Another 3 and out then give em some chubb!


----------



## Dustin Pate (Sep 9, 2017)

elfiii said:


> Why aren't Chubb and Michel getting the ball?



That's a great question!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 9, 2017)

17 - 16 Dawgs on top


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 9, 2017)

That's more like it


----------



## elfiii (Sep 9, 2017)

fishnguy said:


> Another 3 and out then give em some chubb!



That's what I'm talking about. We need to be pounding them with the run.


----------



## GoldDot40 (Sep 9, 2017)

Dawgs need to keep this momentum and play smart. Lay off the unnecessary penalties. If we lose, it will be due to stupid penalties.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 9, 2017)

Stop em D.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 9, 2017)

I want to see a reverse with Hardman and Swift in the next series.


----------



## cramer (Sep 9, 2017)

Defense needs a takeaway


----------



## fishnguy (Sep 9, 2017)

Dang it!


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 9, 2017)

Dawgs are killing themselves with stupid penalties!


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 9, 2017)

Got to get the interception there.  Don't give them 2nd chances.


----------



## elfiii (Sep 9, 2017)

Davis needs to be running stairs at Sanford stadium tomorrow for that face mask.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 9, 2017)

Holdem boys


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 9, 2017)

Fumble Dawgs got it!!


----------



## fishnguy (Sep 9, 2017)

Yeah baby!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 9, 2017)

Georgia ball!!!!!!!!


----------



## elfiii (Sep 9, 2017)

Defense!!!!!


----------



## elfiii (Sep 9, 2017)

Dang!!!!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 9, 2017)

Yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeehaaaaw!


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 9, 2017)

Hardman should have got that one.


----------



## Throwback (Sep 9, 2017)

Terry Godwin would have caught that ball


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Sep 9, 2017)

i could have caught that if i could run that far


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 9, 2017)

Throwback said:


> Terry Godwin would have caught that ball



elfii would have too!


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 9, 2017)

Come on, at least a first down here Dawgs.


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 9, 2017)

Michel falls with a wide open field.


----------



## fishnguy (Sep 9, 2017)

4th qtr!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 9, 2017)

Alright it's time for the D to shine.


----------



## elfiii (Sep 9, 2017)

Silver Britches said:


> elfii would have too!



Standing on my head.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 9, 2017)

Another face mask


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 9, 2017)

Man we got to stop helping them..


----------



## fishnguy (Sep 9, 2017)

elfiii said:


> Standing on my head.



With your eyes closed!


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 9, 2017)

Penalties are killing UGA.


----------



## elfiii (Sep 9, 2017)

Can we tackle anybody without grabbing their face mask?


----------



## nickel back (Sep 9, 2017)

To many mistakes.....


----------



## elfiii (Sep 9, 2017)

fishnguy said:


> With your eyes closed!



And one hand tied behind my back just to make it fair.


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 9, 2017)

Games like these are why I have to start blood pressure meds next week.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 9, 2017)

Even with all the penalties and a true freshman qb we are still in it come on Dawgs


----------



## Dustin Pate (Sep 9, 2017)

So sloppy! We look really bad with all these penalties.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 9, 2017)

Come on....


----------



## MCBUCK (Sep 9, 2017)

I'm going to need meds and counseling


----------



## elfiii (Sep 9, 2017)

The refs suck!


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 9, 2017)

what a horrible call on Rochester.  He literally just touched the guy's head.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 9, 2017)

Crap just give it to them


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 9, 2017)

Hold em guys


----------



## mguthrie (Sep 9, 2017)

lbzdually said:


> Games like these are why I have to start blood pressure meds next week.



You should see what's going on in Columbus. I may have to double up on my med's...... all of em


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 9, 2017)

The D doing much better in the red zone need one more good drive with 7 at the end


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 9, 2017)

mguthrie said:


> You should see what's going on in Columbus. I may have to double up on my med's...... all of em



osu didnt show up.....


----------



## nickel back (Sep 9, 2017)

Let's GO!!DAWGS!!


----------



## fishnguy (Sep 9, 2017)

THE OSU is losing!


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 9, 2017)

mguthrie said:


> You should see what's going on in Columbus. I may have to double up on my med's...... all of em



Yikes! Oklahoma smacking the Buckeyes around!  I picked th Buckeyes in that one.


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 9, 2017)

146/94, that's what my BP is and the stupid wild dog formation is part of that.


----------



## mguthrie (Sep 9, 2017)

fishnguy said:


> THE OSU is losing!



Biggly


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 9, 2017)

Quit running that HS wild Dawg crap!


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 9, 2017)

Another stellar play calling series for Chaney.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 9, 2017)

Man you got to get the first down.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 9, 2017)

Ball game


----------



## deerbandit (Sep 9, 2017)

Have we not learned you can't run twice and throw for 10 and expect to get it? It hasn't worked all night Chaney you freaking moron!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 9, 2017)

What we have learned is Chaney doesn't know how to make adjustments at halftime.


----------



## deerbandit (Sep 9, 2017)

John Cooper said:


> What we have learned is Chaney doesn't know how to make adjustments at halftime.



That's the dang truth!


----------



## Duff (Sep 9, 2017)

7 or 8 personal fouls. Got to be close to 15 penalties. Can't remember. 

Missed fg 

Dropped int

Dropped td reception 

Dumbest OC in football 

What else am I missing?


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 9, 2017)

The D needs a big 3 and out here.


----------



## elfiii (Sep 9, 2017)

I do not understand why Chubb and Michel are not getting the ball. What kind of moron game plan is this?


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Sep 9, 2017)

i think blankenship gets a shot to win it


----------



## mark-7mag (Sep 9, 2017)

D is lights out. Same ole same ole on offense, bad play calling, offensive line sucks and receivers suck....I said at the beginning of the week that I'd much rather have Eason who had started 13 games last year start this game over a freshman. We went through the freshman woes last year.


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 9, 2017)

Defenses holds them again.  dang offense needs to do something.


----------



## MCBUCK (Sep 9, 2017)

elfiii said:


> I do not understand why Chubb and Michel are not getting the ball. What kind of moron game plan is this?



Chaney-ron


----------



## mguthrie (Sep 9, 2017)

elfiii said:


> I do not understand why Chubb and Michel are not getting the ball. What kind of moron game plan is this?



I think they heard you elfii


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 9, 2017)

should have been 15 more on that Chubb run.


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 9, 2017)

That was the time to have Fromm pull the ball out and run.


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 9, 2017)

That was all Michel. Don't even talk about holds stupid announcer.


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 9, 2017)

Wims gets it.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 9, 2017)

Duff said:


> 7 or 8 personal fouls. Got to be close to 15 penalties. Can't remember.
> 
> Missed fg
> 
> ...



hc not up to job?


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 9, 2017)

They need to get a TD.  A FG with how poorly the pass defense is no good.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 9, 2017)

QB keeper!


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 9, 2017)

Come on defense, the games on you.


----------



## mguthrie (Sep 9, 2017)

Dawgs are looking a lot better than my bucks


----------



## elfiii (Sep 9, 2017)

Now we got to play serious D.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 9, 2017)

D got to hold them!


----------



## mark-7mag (Sep 9, 2017)

Time for the D to win the game. Kinda like in the good ole days !


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 9, 2017)

I can't even watch when Goggles comes in to kick!


----------



## elfiii (Sep 9, 2017)

mguthrie said:


> I think they heard you elfii



They should have 20 carries each by now.


----------



## Throwback (Sep 9, 2017)

Silver Britches said:


> I can't even watch when Goggles comes in to kick!



Lol no kidding!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 9, 2017)

All I can say is the D is going to have step it up and don't make stupid penalties on the next series. If we win it will be because of the D and  not Chinny. ....


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 9, 2017)

All I can say is Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 9, 2017)

Dawgs on top! 20-19


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 9, 2017)

If we can just stop them on 3rd down, we can do it.


----------



## cramer (Sep 9, 2017)

Bo$$ - Can you get me a reeb while you're up?


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 9, 2017)

3 or 4 and out guys.


----------



## GoldDot40 (Sep 9, 2017)

Not a soul has left the stadium. My brother is in there somewhere.


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Sep 9, 2017)

Silver Britches said:


> I can't even watch when Goggles comes in to kick!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 9, 2017)

Where has that kick off been all night


----------



## MCBUCK (Sep 9, 2017)

For Chubb to finish with less than 20 carries and 100yds is a travesty


----------



## GoldDot40 (Sep 9, 2017)

Defense is getting great penetration.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 9, 2017)

My heart rate is up!


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Sep 9, 2017)

breath deep


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 9, 2017)

4th down.  Now the offense has to get a couple of first downs.


----------



## mark-7mag (Sep 9, 2017)

Wow !


----------



## GoldDot40 (Sep 9, 2017)

Need a good solid clock consuming drive here.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 9, 2017)

Aight D did their job let's seal the W Offense


----------



## Duff (Sep 9, 2017)

Matthew6 said:


> hc not up to job?



Nah. We good there


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 9, 2017)

John Cooper said:


> Where has that kick off been all night



Dude are you spying on me?  I had that exact thing typed out, but didn't post it right after Blankenship kicked through the endzone.


----------



## mark-7mag (Sep 9, 2017)

Please let Hairy the Dawg call these next 3 plays. Anyone but Cheney.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 9, 2017)

I'm clinching my hiney cheeks so tight right now, I could crush a roll of silver dollars 'tween them!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 9, 2017)

Chubb time


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 9, 2017)

I have a 3 yr old asleep on the sofa ........ this game is killing me. I can't yell, cuss or even clap.......


----------



## antharper (Sep 9, 2017)

MCBUCK said:


> I'm going to need meds and counseling



Me tooooo !!!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 9, 2017)

Take us to Chubb town Chubb!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 9, 2017)

lbzdually said:


> Dude are you spying on me?  I had that exact thing typed out, but didn't post it right after Blankenship kicked through the endzone.



Lol. Just great Dawg minds thinking alike.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 9, 2017)

brownceluse said:


> Chubb time



Whoever! Just run the ball! And hold on to it! No turn over!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 9, 2017)

Somebody just get some first downs...



Please


----------



## fishnguy (Sep 9, 2017)

Silver Britches said:


> I'm clinching my hiney cheeks so tight right now, I could crush a roll of silver dollars 'tween them!



Nervous or got one in a head lock?


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 9, 2017)

fishnguy said:


> Nervous or got one in a head lock?



Nervous wreck!


----------



## GoldDot40 (Sep 9, 2017)

Hopefully we're about to see why they been saving Chubb for most of the game. Keep your work horse fueled up and ready.


----------



## GoldDot40 (Sep 9, 2017)

A Chubb TD would seal the deal.


----------



## mark-7mag (Sep 9, 2017)

You couldn't drive a straight pin up my hiney right now


----------



## elfiii (Sep 9, 2017)

We needed that first down.


----------



## mguthrie (Sep 9, 2017)

Go for it kirby


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 9, 2017)

You have Chubb and that's what you do.  This just feels like another meltdown.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 9, 2017)

I'd go for it!


----------



## GoldDot40 (Sep 9, 2017)

mark-7mag said:


> You couldn't drive a straight pin up my hiney right now



You Jewish?


----------



## mark-7mag (Sep 9, 2017)

Omg


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 9, 2017)

At least try and draw them offsides


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 9, 2017)

Should have went for it.


----------



## cramer (Sep 9, 2017)

mguthrie said:


> Go for it kirby



should have


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 9, 2017)

A sack would be nice here.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 9, 2017)

Stop 'em, Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 9, 2017)

Come on D just one more time


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Sep 9, 2017)

wooooo!


----------



## AM1 (Sep 9, 2017)

wow, 4th and inches and you punt? That says two things, that you trust your defense but don't trust your offense.


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 9, 2017)

Fumble, Dawgss ballll!!!!!!!


----------



## fishnguy (Sep 9, 2017)

Yes!


----------



## elfiii (Sep 9, 2017)

Ball game!


----------



## GoldDot40 (Sep 9, 2017)

Ball game boys


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 9, 2017)

Dawgs Ball!!!!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 9, 2017)

Son!!!!!


----------



## cramer (Sep 9, 2017)

glory


----------



## deerbandit (Sep 9, 2017)

Defense


----------



## mark-7mag (Sep 9, 2017)

Woooooooo!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 9, 2017)

That D is legit!!!


----------



## mark-7mag (Sep 9, 2017)

What a game! D


----------



## GoldDot40 (Sep 9, 2017)

Love the Road Warrior outfits


----------



## elfiii (Sep 9, 2017)

I don't mind losing on this pick.


----------



## mark-7mag (Sep 9, 2017)

brownceluse said:


> That D is legit!!!



Yes, yes it is


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 9, 2017)

Dawgs win Dawgs Win.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 9, 2017)

PRAISE JESUS!


----------



## elfiii (Sep 9, 2017)

brownceluse said:


> That D is legit!!!



Definitely.


----------



## deerbandit (Sep 9, 2017)

This D is scary!


----------



## Duff (Sep 9, 2017)

Maybe the fastest front 7 I've seen at uga. 

Go Dawgs!!

Go Chaney(somewhere else)


----------



## AM1 (Sep 9, 2017)

Defense is awesome, offense? Extremely iffy going into the SEC schedule. I saw only half a team tonight, and it wasn't the half tasked with scoring points.


----------



## GoldDot40 (Sep 9, 2017)

You know that's got to sting for ND fans. A team...who's never played in your house...ransacked and cleaned up...and walked away with your Glory.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 9, 2017)

Boys I ain't gonna lie. I can hear Larry hollering "oh look at the sugar falling out of the sky" ....... I bet he is smiling from ear to ear about right now.


----------



## mark-7mag (Sep 9, 2017)

There's gonna be some furniture destroyed in Indiana and Illinois tonight


----------



## DAWG1419 (Sep 9, 2017)

*W* but ugly


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 9, 2017)

The game got a lot faster tonight for Fromm tonight. He learned a lot tonight. But two years of a freshman QB is killing me!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 9, 2017)

Congrats Dogs


----------



## AM1 (Sep 9, 2017)

DAWG1419 said:


> *W* but ugly



Very ugly. if not for the D saving the day over and over, we lose. You can only withdraw so many times from the luck bank. we need to work on being good, not lucky, on BOTH sides of the ball.


----------



## MCBUCK (Sep 9, 2017)

Ugly, sloppy, dirty, lazy, stupid...welfare win. 

But I'll take it.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 9, 2017)

We been needing one of these a long time. Luv them Dawgs.


----------



## doenightmare (Sep 9, 2017)

Good win dogs - D was impressive. That #7 is a BEAST.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 9, 2017)

We def have a lot of work to do on offense, boys. We could all be crying right now. 

I would like to see more passes to our backs. More reverses with the speedy players we have. More Bobo screens. More Bobo-like play calling! 

Happy for such a great win, and I'll take it no matter how ugly it was. But man, we MUST get better!

GO DAWGS!


----------



## AM1 (Sep 9, 2017)

Do we really expect to win the SEC with this offense? Lots of work to do, thank goodness we have another non-con before we hit the 'real' schedule.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 9, 2017)

And yes, our Defense is impressive! 

Dawgs 2-0


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Sep 9, 2017)

Congrats Mutts, you managed to make ND look like the fluffed up,  overrated team that we all know they are


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 9, 2017)

Yes we have bo$$  yes we have. This is one by rankings we were supposed to win, but everyone was picking against us. CMR is a DGD, but I think we would have lost if he had been coach. 

Kirby needed that win also it should be a real moral booster.

That said CKS should be wearing Chaneys butt out tomorrow and the D monday for the penalties. 

I hope Fromm learned alot during this game and comes away better for it.


----------



## Big7 (Sep 9, 2017)

mark-7mag said:


> There's gonna be some furniture destroyed in Indiana and Illinois tonight



3 bad calls that I could see agin' ND.
I didn't even watch all the game. N.C.I.S. (Ziva version)
was on..

And no, civilized populations don't burn down their own house because they lost (or won). Won't find that in South Bend.

I really don't have a cat in this game. Could care less.

BUT.. Dawgs will be at the bottom of the pack in the SEC.

Just sayin'


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 9, 2017)

Twitter reacts to incredible catch by Georgia's Godwin

http://www.msn.com/en-us/sports/nca...by-georgias-godwin/ar-AArzgCy?ocid=spartandhp


----------



## Horns (Sep 9, 2017)

DAWG1419 said:


> *W* but ugly



I'll take it. Clean up the penalties and that horrible officiating and it's a different game


----------



## Dutch (Sep 9, 2017)

Silver Britches said:


> PRAISE JESUS!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 9, 2017)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Congrats Mutts, you managed to make ND look like the fluffed up,  overrated team that we all know they are



Kind of like Appy St. Did the vols last year?????? 

Please see my sig line one more time.


----------



## MCBUCK (Sep 9, 2017)

Take the positives friends:


We sent an 18 year old freshman into the shadow of Touchdown Jesus and quieted the echoes. 
The OL looked not too bad when they were put in a position to succeed. 
AND 
We have a legit SEC defense. Roquan is a man. 

One game at a time. CKS will work out details.


----------



## Horns (Sep 9, 2017)

Justin Fields you watching?


----------



## Dutch (Sep 9, 2017)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Congrats Mutts, you managed to make ND look like the fluffed up,  overrated team that we all know they are



Just like Tennessee


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 9, 2017)

doenightmare said:


> Good win dogs - D was impressive. That #7 is a BEAST.



So is #17.  I'm so glad #3 Roquan Smith came to UGA.   The only weak link is the pas defense.  When Parrish comes back and the young guys like LeCounte get more experience, the defense has the chance to be elite.   The big guys up front didn't get a whole lot of love, but they stuffed ND all game long.


----------



## Big7 (Sep 9, 2017)

Horns said:


> I'll take it. Clean up the penalties and that horrible officiating and it's a different game



Think I said that in a round-about way. 

Hard to win a 1 point game when you get at least 3 bad calls.


----------



## DAWG1419 (Sep 9, 2017)

Dutch said:


> Just like Tennessee



No like O state


----------



## mguthrie (Sep 9, 2017)

brownceluse said:


> The game got a lot faster tonight for Fromm tonight. He learned a lot tonight. But two years of a freshman QB is killing me!



I just watched the last 10 min. He looked pretty good to me. Better than Eason at this point last year anyhow


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Sep 9, 2017)

John Cooper said:


> Kind of like Appy St. Did the vols last year??????
> 
> Please see my sig line one more time.



Dude they were 4-8 last year.  Yet ranked this season.  They are a joke and everyone knows it.  Too bad yall ain't got Nicholls this year


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 9, 2017)

Big7 said:


> 3 bad calls that I could see agin' ND.
> I didn't even watch all the game. N.C.I.S. (Ziva version)
> was on..
> 
> ...



Big 7 this was a take off on an old Munson call. We know the Notre dame fans have more class than that.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 9, 2017)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Dude they were 4-8 last year.  Yet ranked this season.  They are a joke and everyone knows it.  Too bad yall ain't got Nicholls this year



Bet they don't lose 8 games this year.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 9, 2017)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Dude they were 4-8 last year.  Yet ranked this season.  They are a joke and everyone knows it.  Too bad yall ain't got Nicholls this year



Lol. Still butt hurt  bro. Your vols are no better this year than last.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 9, 2017)

They were quite a bit tougher than playing Indiana State at home. Don't think Bird suited up.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Sep 9, 2017)

KyDawg said:


> Bet they don't lose 8 games this year.



I bet you they just might lose that exactly


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Sep 9, 2017)

John Cooper said:


> Lol. Still butt hurt  bro. Your vols are no better this year than last.



Butt hurt over what?  Beating yall in Athens after yall thought you stole it? Nah


----------



## Duff (Sep 9, 2017)

KyDawg said:


> Bet they don't lose 8 games this year.



This^^^

I despise ND but the Qb is a gamer. He didn't have time to look down field. Solid d too.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Sep 9, 2017)

KyDawg said:


> They were quite a bit tougher than playing Indiana State at home. Don't think Bird suited up.



Come on,  we played GT 5 days ago


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 9, 2017)

KyDawg said:


> Big 7 this was a take off on an old Munson call. We know the Notre dame fans have more class than that.



Oh lordy Bo$$  you ain't  never lived in Indiana have you........ class.... class, that's what they go to up there after they get a DUI.......

This game is special for me, the last time the Dawgs played the domers I was living in Indiana, my Grandmother bought me and my cousin and her tickets to the Sugar Bowl game. All I heard up there was how they were gonna walk all over the Dawgs. My hate for the domers is just like my hate for the Volsux. Can't stand either one of the teams and 90% of the fans.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Sep 9, 2017)

Duff said:


> This^^^
> 
> I despise ND but the Qb is a gamer. He didn't have time to look down field. Solid d too.



Their o line is worse than the Dawgs. Their tackles were statues


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 9, 2017)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Butt hurt over what?  Beating yall in Athens after yall thought you stole it? Nah



Nope butt hurt cause your team is the Volsux.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 9, 2017)

BuckNasty83 said:


> I bet you they just might lose that exactly



You on Buck. If you win I will guide you on a Kentucky big Buck hunt.


----------



## MCBUCK (Sep 9, 2017)

What's the overs/under on how long Chaney lasts after the season


----------



## Big7 (Sep 9, 2017)

KyDawg said:


> Big 7 this was a take off on an old Munson call. We know the Notre dame fans have more class than that.



I know.. I lived 20 miles from Athens then.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 9, 2017)

John Cooper said:


> Oh lordy Bo$$  you ain't  never lived in Indiana have you........ class.... class, that's what they go to up there after they get a DUI.......
> 
> This game is special for me, the last time the Dawgs played the domers I was living in Indiana, my Grandmother bought me and my cousin and her tickets to the Sugar Bowl game. All I heard up there was how they were gonna walk all over the Dawgs. My hate for the domers is just like my hate for the Volsux. Can't stand either one of the teams and 90% of the fans.



I was giving them the benefit of the doubt John, but they wont burn nothing down.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 9, 2017)

KyDawg said:


> You on Buck. If you win I will guide you on a Kentucky big Buck hunt.



Better take him up on it little bucky. 

Really man I think you are a good sport. We give you heck and you come right back and give it back..... that's the sign of a pretty good person.


----------



## hayseed_theology (Sep 9, 2017)

BuckNasty83 said:


> I bet you they just might lose that exactly



That would just about require them to lose 4 out of 5 to teams from the bottom half of the ACC.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 9, 2017)

KyDawg said:


> I was giving them the benefit of the doubt John, but they wont burn nothing down.



No they wont. But they will have to say alot of hail Mary's and our father's for all the cussing during and after the game .....


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 9, 2017)

i hope the volsux goes 11-1 and wins the east so bama can slapem around twice this season.


----------



## Howard Roark (Sep 9, 2017)

gold ranger said:


> all of a sudden, you dawgs are worried about notre dame?  How's this?  Y'all have dogged them out for years as a joke, until you have to play them.  Now they are a legit concern?



2-0


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 9, 2017)

Aint it nice Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 9, 2017)

We got to figure out a way to cut all those defensive penalties out.


----------



## westcobbdog (Sep 10, 2017)

MCBUCK said:


> What's the overs/under on how long Chaney lasts after the season



I was praying Chaney would instruct Fromm to actually keep a ball vs handing it off and qb run around the end, since Fromm alone could not see there was never anyone picking up the QB. After 7-8 times i realized Chaney is not real observant.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 10, 2017)

Buck, they prolly looked over and saw Ramsey as the next option, if Fromm got hurt.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 10, 2017)

Truly awesome! https://www.dawgnation.com/football/look-georgia-fans-light-notre-dames-stadium-fourth-quarter

Say what you want about Georgia football, but our fans know how to represent the G!

Well done, Dawg fans!


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 10, 2017)

westcobbdog said:


> I was praying Chaney would instruct Fromm to actually keep a ball vs handing it off and qb run around the end, since Fromm alone could not see there was never anyone picking up the QB. After 7-8 times i realized Chaney is not real observant.



I was hollering it out loud.  ND had no fear of Fromm keeping it on the zone read, they were crashing hard and paying no attention to Fromm.


----------



## dfhooked (Sep 10, 2017)

Great win dawgs!!!  Take the w on the road in classic setting and build on it. Lots to improve on but lots to be proud of also with  both sides of the ball. Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## MudDucker (Sep 10, 2017)

Sure was a sweet win and the announcers said that ND was awed by the Georgia fans at the game.  Very respectful and very loud.


----------



## gacowboy (Sep 10, 2017)

Go Dawgs !!!! Go Bulldawg Nation !!! ??????


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 10, 2017)

Great W! But all the penalties reminded me of a Richt coached team. Where's the discipline?


----------



## GoldDot40 (Sep 10, 2017)

Anybody catch Brian Kelly's post game conference?


----------



## K80 (Sep 10, 2017)

GoldDot40 said:


> Anybody catch Brian Kelly's post game conference?



I didn't see it.   It was about as good of a presser as one could give after losing a hard fraught game.  The last question didn't go over well but I can understand why add it completely discredited just how hard ND played. 

ND had a much more dynamic offense than Ga.  Ga just happened to have a much better D that kept us in the game. 

Ga football is going to be good over the next few years.   If they can get the O to the level of the D, Ga will be a contender.   But to do see we need a seasoned QB.


----------



## Twiggbuster (Sep 10, 2017)

If the Vols could ever get enough class to get an invite to play at ND, it wouldn't go well.
Those hillbillies would be turned away at the gate after being checked for lice and scurvy.
Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Sep 10, 2017)

scurvy is a deal breaker lol


----------



## elfiii (Sep 10, 2017)

MCBUCK said:


> Take the positives friends:
> 
> 
> We sent an 18 year old freshman into the shadow of Touchdown Jesus and quieted the echoes.
> ...



An' thas all there ares rite thar. ^


----------



## FootLongDawg (Sep 10, 2017)

Any word on Michele?  Look like he was limping at the end of the game.


----------



## HunterJoe24 (Sep 10, 2017)

Way to go dawgs!! Offense was sloppy but still a win. Kirby wasn't too excited about that win which shows that he knows the team can do better. If that was a mistake free game we would have easily put 30 on them


----------



## ribber (Sep 10, 2017)

westcobbdog said:


> I was praying Chaney would instruct Fromm to actually keep a ball vs handing it off and qb run around the end, since Fromm alone could not see there was never anyone picking up the QB. After 7-8 times i realized Chaney is not real observant.



Apparently, we're cursed at the OC spot. I mean, what does it take to go get a decent OC? Bobo at least had a few shining moments, but Chaney almost seems intent on not getting the ball in Chubb & Michel's hands and made no adjustments. 
And that stupid read option they ran over and over and over, Fromm never kept it and ND never keyed on him.
If Smart had any marbles he'd put Chaney on notice. That guy doesn't know how to play to his strengths and make in game adjustments.


----------



## mguthrie (Sep 10, 2017)

ribber said:


> Apparently, we're cursed at the OC spot. I mean, what does it take to go get a decent OC? Bobo at least had a few shining moments, but Chaney almost seems intent on not getting the ball in Chubb & Michel's hands and made no adjustments.
> And that stupid read option they ran over and over and over, Fromm never kept it and ND never keyed on him.
> If Smart had any marbles he'd put Chaney on notice. That guy doesn't know how to play to his strengths and make in game adjustments.



I seem to remember some folks calling for Bobo's head at times. He earning a head coaching job while at GA. If Kirby doesn't work out maybe Bobo would come back


----------



## westcobbdog (Sep 10, 2017)

brownceluse said:


> Great W! But all the penalties reminded me of a Richt coached team. Where's the discipline?



x2. Forget running steps, take it to the next level.


----------



## westcobbdog (Sep 10, 2017)

ribber said:


> Apparently, we're cursed at the OC spot. I mean, what does it take to go get a decent OC? Bobo at least had a few shining moments, but Chaney almost seems intent on not getting the ball in Chubb & Michel's hands and made no adjustments.
> And that stupid read option they ran over and over and over, Fromm never kept it and ND never keyed on him.
> If Smart had any marbles he'd put Chaney on notice. That guy doesn't know how to play to his strengths and make in game adjustments.



agree.


----------



## MX5HIGH (Sep 10, 2017)

Wow!  What a game!  Sure the Dawgs made a lot of mistakes but they won the game.  Couldn't have happened to a nicer team (not)
Georgia will improve as the season progresses.  Go DAWGS!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 10, 2017)

In my OPINION, Chaney is standing between us and having a pretty decent offense. But what do I know, maybe he is doing the best he can with what he has. He could not afford to let his QB run the ball on the read option, for the lack of a backup. My point is why run the read option to start with? Give the ball to our good RB's.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 10, 2017)

Some good threads for you Dawgs to read, if interested. http://www.irishenvy.com/forums/notre-dame-football/

They are embarrassed at how we took over their stadium! They say it was a home game for Georgia! They've never seen so many visiting team fans! It was a sea of Red, as far as the eye could see! I love it!!! 

I say it's GREAT to be a Georgia Bulldog!   

2-0 Keep it going, Bulldogs!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 10, 2017)

Silver Britches said:


> Some good threads for you Dawgs to read, if interested. http://www.irishenvy.com/forums/notre-dame-football/
> 
> They are embarrassed at how we took over their stadium! They say it was a home game for Georgia! They've never seen so many visiting team fans! It was a sea of Red, as far as the eye could see! I love it!!!
> 
> ...



What's so sad is they sold their team out. The fans that is... I believe the original allotment was around 8,400 tickets. That's absolutely pathetic as a fan base to sell 5 times that many sell your stadium out to an opposing team. But it was a site to behold!


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 10, 2017)

brownceluse said:


> What's so sad is they sold their team out. The fans that is... I believe the original allotment was around 8,400 tickets. That's absolutely pathetic as a fan base to sell 5 times that many sell your stadium out to an opposing team. But it was a site to behold!



I agree, those fans sold their team out selling their tickets. That is pathetic! I seriously doubt Georgia fans will do that when ND comes to town in 2019. God, I hope we have better sense than that!

Now here's a few pics of that incredible catch by Godwin.






















Awesome sea of red & black!


----------



## Woody's Janitor (Sep 10, 2017)

I just got back from Chicago. My two very expensive tickets were worth every penny. We had a blast and Notre Dame is a class act. They were the friendliest fan base I ever been around. Go Dawgs


----------



## antharper (Sep 10, 2017)

That's the Terry Godwin we've all been waiting to see , when he was in high school he made unbelievable catches like that often !


----------



## ribber (Sep 10, 2017)

mguthrie said:


> I seem to remember some folks calling for Bobo's head at times. He earning a head coaching job while at GA. If Kirby doesn't work out maybe Bobo would come back



I called for Bobo's head quite a few times and I don't want him back. But, Chaney has proven to be a downgrade.
I just don't see how you don't feed the ball to 2 of the better backs in the game. Especially, when they had some nice runs and you've got a freshman QB.
IMO, they don't have the personnel (at this time) to run a spread/shotgun/pass oriented offense.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 10, 2017)

Chubb shoulf have got the Ball at least 12 more times. We used to wear teams out with our running game.


----------



## ddgarcia (Sep 10, 2017)

Our O-Line is still not where it needs to be. Getting stuffed on too many plays because they KNOW that's what we want to do and we don't YET have the personnel to do it. Still have some growing to do on the line. If we get through the next two weeks for 4-0 we MAY have a chance to win the East.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 10, 2017)

Congrats dog fans, ya'lls de fence is looking strong !!!


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 11, 2017)

yall need an oline. otherwise a real good team.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 11, 2017)

How Bout Them Dawgs!!


----------



## Twiggbuster (Sep 11, 2017)

Cheney needs to utilize Nauta .
I only remember one pass late in the game.
And throw the wildcat in the can.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 11, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> How Bout Them Dawgs!!


how bout the truth: you did not beat bama, fsu or clemson. problems the o line. fromm good but not great. mediocre offensive coordinator. (2nd best running back corp after bama with a poor uga o line). very good d. not excellent. elfiii stays out of the food plot 2 more weeks, hopefully.  time for Kirby to take charge. comes across a bit mealy mouthed and unsure in press conferences.


----------



## MX5HIGH (Sep 11, 2017)

Matthew6 said:


> how bout the truth: you did not beat bama, fsu or clemson. problems the o line. fromm good but not great. mediocre offensive coordinator. (2nd best running back corp after bama with a poor uga o line). very good d. not excellent. elfiii stays out of the food plot 2 more weeks, hopefully.  time for Kirby to take charge. comes across a bit mealy mouthed and unsure in press conferences.



Sorry, no cheese to go with that whine.


----------



## drhunter1 (Sep 11, 2017)

Matthew6 said:


> how bout the truth: you did not beat bama, fsu or clemson. problems the o line. fromm good but not great. mediocre offensive coordinator. (2nd best running back corp after bama with a poor uga o line). very good d. not excellent. elfiii stays out of the food plot 2 more weeks, hopefully.  time for Kirby to take charge. comes across a bit mealy mouthed and unsure in press conferences.



Who's your team?


----------



## FootLongDawg (Sep 11, 2017)

K80 said:


> I didn't see it.   It was about as good of a presser as one could give after losing a hard fraught game.  The last question didn't go over well but I can understand why add it completely discredited just how hard ND played.
> 
> ND had a much more dynamic offense than Ga.  Ga just happened to have a much better D that kept us in the game.
> 
> ...



I would not call an offense that rushed 37 times for 56 yards dynamic


----------



## nickel back (Sep 11, 2017)

I've been saying for awhile now that Chaney is not all that, with that said he did show a brief moment that he can be good, he did spread the ball around


----------



## TurkeyH90 (Sep 11, 2017)

Other than the failed "wild dog" plays I thought Chaney did a fair job of spreading the ball around. Boy we got some real armchair QBs who most likely never stepped on a field much less strapped on a set of pads. No need to run plays u can't execute. Fromm is a freshmen and showed it. Would you be happy if we tried to throw the ball to the tight ends and got another interception? Patience we got the win. Hopefully Chaney improves as Bobo did on his years. Mind you if we won the NC someone on here would still be calling for his head!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 11, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 11, 2017)

TurkeyH90 said:


> Other than the failed "wild dog" plays I thought Chaney did a fair job of spreading the ball around. Boy we got some real armchair QBs who most likely never stepped on a field much less strapped on a set of pads. No need to run plays u can't execute. Fromm is a freshmen and showed it. Would you be happy if we tried to throw the ball to the tight ends and got another interception? Patience we got the win. Hopefully Chaney improves as Bobo did on his years. Mind you if we won the NC someone on here would still be calling for his head!



I have to agree with this. True freshman QB and O line not quite dominant. Tge wild cat and handing Chubb tge ball only 12 times is about all I can gig him on. Fromm was lost out there a few times but he's a baller. He did exactly enough to help with the D thank god tge D was on fire


----------



## MudDucker (Sep 12, 2017)

Our offensive line really only had one drive where they dominated.  They are going to be good, but they have to jell.

I am not ready to throw Chaney under the bus until that line gets going.  If they get going and we still can't move the ball, then I will get on the get rid of him wagon.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 12, 2017)

Do Dawgs owning Notre Dame.. Still undefeated against the Irish..


----------



## riprap (Sep 12, 2017)

drhunter1 said:


> Who's your team?



Most of the time UGA...


----------



## elfiii (Sep 12, 2017)

Silver Britches said:


> Some good threads for you Dawgs to read, if interested. http://www.irishenvy.com/forums/notre-dame-football/



My but them Irishters are butt hurt!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 12, 2017)

elfiii said:


> My but them Irishters are butt hurt!



Yes they are.....


----------



## Twiggbuster (Sep 13, 2017)

That one ND guy said bring on Irma.
Now that's butt hurt!!!!!!


----------



## elfiii (Sep 13, 2017)

Twiggbuster said:


> That one ND guy said bring on Irma.
> Now that's butt hurt!!!!!!



That still doesn't change the scoreboard or the record. Dawgs -2, Goiter Dame - 0.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 13, 2017)

elfiii said:


> That still doesn't change the scoreboard or the record. Dawgs -2, Goiter Dame - 0.



and both of you still suck.


----------



## marknga (Sep 13, 2017)

Well I had a chance to go to this game, my sister got seats in the Under Armour suite on Thursday. I couldn't get off but it she said it was a blast. She said the Bulldawg Nation had it rocking. Of all the pics she sent this one pretty much summed it up.
The suite next to the one she was in, UGA fans celebrating while the ND fan is dejected.
Go DAWGS.


----------



## elfiii (Sep 13, 2017)

Matthew6 said:


> and both of you still suck.



Not as bad as thug Bama fans in Suisun City, CA. Nobody in CA likes thug Bama fans.


----------



## westcobbdog (Sep 13, 2017)

After further review we sputtered offensively with what 12 penalties, a fumble, a pic and missed a field goal and still won. 
I will take that.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 14, 2017)

Sea of Red!


----------



## Twiggbuster (Sep 15, 2017)

^
Awesome!!!
Man, that looked like a LOT of fun!!
Now, bring it to Athens in 2019!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 15, 2017)

Silver Britches said:


> Sea of Red!



That just gave me goosebumps!! GO DAWGS!!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 15, 2017)

Alabama 1 and 5 vs the Irish.


----------



## groundhawg (Sep 15, 2017)

KyDawg said:


> Alabama 1 and 5 vs the Irish.



Nope  the correct number is 2 and 5. Alabama has 16 national championships, Georgia only 5, and Notre Dame 11.  Was so glad the UGA beat them last week, it was a very good game.


----------



## westcobbdog (Sep 16, 2017)

groundhawg said:


> Nope  the correct number is 2 and 5. Alabama has 16 national championships, Georgia only 5, and Notre Dame 11.  Was so glad the UGA beat them last week, it was a very good game.



too good, we should have won by 10 except we aren't real disciplined....


----------

